# Blurry Background



## Tamster (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello,

I just bought a Nikon D60, 18mm - 55mm and I am trying take a photo and make the backgrond blurry...Can anyone help me, step by step?

Thank you,

Tamster


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Feb 12, 2011)

Use a large aperture (small F number) in Aperture priority mode to start....  When you understand exposure and photography better... You can do the same in Manual mode.

Read your manual, several times. It will be a GREAT resource to start learning with.


----------



## reznap (Feb 12, 2011)

Easiest way:  Put the camera in "A" mode.  That's aperture priority.  Set the aperture to the smallest number when the lens is zoomed in all the way... f/5.6 probably.  Now focus on something as close to you as possible, with the background as far away as possible.


----------

